# Playboy or playgirl???



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

A friend dare me to do it, since I'm hardly one to put down the chance to say I won't do it, I figured ah, what the hell.

So the question is. Playboy or playgirl (yea like playgirl even exists...)

Indeed. as that maybe I suppose this needs to be more adopted then doesn't it.

So, do you watch naked girls or guys.


----------



## Bacu (Feb 21, 2010)

Wait, what?


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

Bacu said:


> Wait, what?



I think the question is very simple. Playboy or Playgirl

Playboy shows naked girls, playgirl shows naked guys. simple enough.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 21, 2010)

Neither, they're both not worth it.


----------



## Qoph (Feb 21, 2010)

I get porn for free on the internet, as does anyone else who can afford a magazine subscription.


----------



## Bacu (Feb 21, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> I think the question is very simple. Playboy or Playgirl
> 
> Playboy shows naked girls, playgirl shows naked guys. simple enough.


Right.

I'm not really a porn obsessed sex mongrel, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Qoph said:


> I get porn for free on the internet, as does anyone else who can afford a magazine subscription.



Smart person is smart.

I don't give a shit about silly hyooman porn. :V


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Smart person is smart.
> 
> I don't give a shit about silly hyooman porn. :V



Not to mention that the guy who runs playboy is ...shall we say... way past his prime...


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

I would like to mention that this thread is a joke.

                                                  Thank you,
                                                            -Shadow


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 21, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Not to mention that the guy who runs playboy is ...shall we say... way past his prime...



Actually, Hugh Hefner is pretty much a high ranking playboy spokesperson/editor now. Playboy/girl was run by a female CEO before they switched again in 2009.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Actually, Hugh Hefner is pretty much a high ranking playboy spokesperson/editor now. Playboy/girl was run by a female CEO before they switched again in 2009.


He was the one who started it no?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 21, 2010)

Us snakes like playgirl. :3


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> He was the one who started it no?



yes. he did. and he's still a bad ass for it. 
playgirl.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

lowkey said:


> yes. he did. and he's still a bad ass for it.
> playgirl.



Got a point.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 21, 2010)

I get laid,
so I don't have a need for either.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> I get laid,
> so I don't have a need for either.


Aye, when people get laid, its truly awesome NOT to have a playboy or girl in the room.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 21, 2010)

I really don't give a shit about either.


----------



## hlfb (Feb 21, 2010)

Backdoor sluts 9


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 21, 2010)

Uh, neither?

Never really been one to "purchase" porn.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Porn magazines suck anyway... The Internet haz the anthros


----------



## torachi (Feb 21, 2010)

Playboy. Got a subscription to it, its a decent magazine on its own but totally not worthy as fap material. The internets is better, and they know it. Thats why it only costs $16 for a whole year.


----------



## TDK (Feb 21, 2010)

Don't give a shit... who looks at porn in _*magazines*_ anymore? LMAOLOWTECH


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 21, 2010)

i choose this.


----------



## Azure (Feb 21, 2010)

How about you stop making threads, hmmm?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 21, 2010)

I voted the last option, though I am curious as to how you manage to fit an entire pole up there.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Feb 21, 2010)

There's no option for ASIAN FANNY FUN!


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> How about you stop making threads, hmmm?



Ahh. Touche. However, being that I am an American and have rights, the answer is no. answer Failure on your part.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Ahh. Touche. However, being that I am an American and have rights, the answer is no. answer Failure on your part.



I laughed at how terrible this response is


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 21, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I laughed at how terrible this response is


 Yeaha  simple "Fuck off and die" would of worked better. or a "go mongle a dog and leave me be"


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

There is way better porn on the internet..... Wheres that option?


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Yeaha  simple "Fuck off and die" would of worked better. or a "go mongle a dog and leave me be"



I prefer to spare the dog the waste of time.


----------



## Azure (Feb 21, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Yeaha  simple "Fuck off and die" would of worked better. or a "go mongle a dog and leave me be"


Take your own advice.



blackedsoul said:


> I am an American and have rights,


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH

HA HAA HAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAH

wow


----------



## Jelly (Feb 21, 2010)

I've read some archived Playboy articles, and they're really insightful.
Also, Erich Sokol and Jack Cole are some of the most talented cartoonists I've ever seen.

Also, old Playboys had torpedo tits. \(^_^)

but now they seem too hi-fi and glitzy and overly indulgent for me
and ive never actually bought a playboy, so i dont know how the new articles are
they used to interview avant-garde musicians, political figures, and weirdos
im guessing they mostly interview sports guys now
im guessing

i dont know

There's your fucking honest answer.
Savor it, I guess.

ive never read a playgirl
but i guess i could try

The magazine is well-known for two major publicity stunts â€” one for offering Charles, Prince of Wales $45,000 to appear nude in a centerfold in 1990, and another for publishing a nude pictorial called "The Men of Enron" in its September 2002 in which some former Enron employees "lost their shirts."

wait
i would like to reverse my vote to both
(some of these old articles seem pretty interesting)


----------



## Bambi (Feb 21, 2010)

*



			Easog
		
Click to expand...

OMG* ITS MILEY CYRUS *AAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!
/fangirlsqueel

Holy shit ...

fuck.

*K, there we go. @OP: I voted both.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 21, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> So the question is. Playboy or playgirl (yea like playgirl even exists...)


It does exist. But honestly I don't really like either, the human body is gross however there's a lot of people that manage to make it sexy on either gender so I'll say both, but most of the people in these magazines are just photoshopped and full of drugs, not hot.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 21, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Ahh. Touche. However, being that I am an American and have rights, the answer is no. answer Failure on your part.



Your american rights don't work online hun. Actually if you attempted to go to court over somebody violating your american rights online you'd be laughed at so hard...

Edit: meant to edit, somehow double posted...sorry...


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 21, 2010)

Real porn plz. :< That playboy shit is so photoshopped to hell that anyone who would find any realism in it would be sorely disappointed in how females really look.


----------



## Browder (Feb 21, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Playboy or Playgirl?



Tijuana Bible.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 21, 2010)

Neither - why the hell would I want to look at human porn?!  Ick.

That said, asking this question in a furry user group is going to land you a lot of "neither" answers.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 22, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> How about you stop making threads, hmmm?



this

Smut rags suck.  Not in the good way.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 22, 2010)

I read playboy, for the articles.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 22, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I read playboy, for the articles.


 
I'm laughing at this old excuse.

Btw, I went through a major porn craze when I entered puberty. Died off quickly, though. I haven't felt the need to look at porn in months/years. Doesn't do much for me.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Feb 22, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Neither - why the hell would I want to look at human porn?!  Ick.
> 
> That said, asking this question in a furry user group is going to land you a lot of "neither" answers.



Excellent point. I can not for the life of me figure out why this topic was even created as he won't get the answers he wants. 

Although I do have to wonder why some people would attempt to view same-sex porn. Couldn't they just look in the mirror if they found their own gender sexually appealing?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 22, 2010)

I am both.

Biggest pimp in town.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 22, 2010)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Although I do have to wonder why some people would attempt to view same-sex porn. Couldn't they just look in the mirror if they found their own gender sexually appealing?



Oh.
But.
What if you're ugly?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 22, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Oh.
> But.
> What if you're ugly?


Then you look at furry porn duh


----------



## Jelly (Feb 22, 2010)

Teto said:


> Then you look at furry porn duh



If you were a furry would you masturbate to yourself in the mirror/a picture of yourself?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 22, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> If you were a furry would you masturbate to yourself in the mirror/a picture of yourself?


No. Fursonas, bro.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 22, 2010)

People only read Playboy for the articles, yo.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 22, 2010)

Both are fucking shit so neither.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 22, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Neither - why the hell would I want to look at human porn?!  Ick.



maybe because some of us accept the fact that we are human and are turned on by other humans? not all furries sit there and fantasize about being their murrsona sucking on 3 fox dicks, or wish how bad they could get fucked by an anthro wolf or whatever.

even if your response wasnt serious, there are furs that think that way. most of those kind are delusional live lonely lives.


edit: also, neither for reasons already stated(photoshopped, costs money, etc.)


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 22, 2010)

definately pole whore who doesnt love a girl sliding all over a pole?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

I prefer porn.


----------



## Yaps (Feb 22, 2010)

Is there an answer cal "None"?


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 23, 2010)

plz put this in the poll

http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/1672/playfur.jpg


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> plz put this in the poll
> 
> http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/1672/playfur.jpg



Poll's already done and made.


----------



## Kommodore (Feb 23, 2010)

So what you are asking is, in essence, are you gay or straight? 

We have one of those already.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> maybe because some of us accept the fact that we are human and are turned on by other humans? not all furries sit there and fantasize about being their murrsona sucking on 3 fox dicks, or wish how bad they could get fucked by an anthro wolf or whatever.
> 
> even if your response wasnt serious, there are furs that think that way. most of those kind are delusional live lonely lives.



My response _was_ serious, but only in context to myself.  Unlike those furs though, I have no fursona and don't fancy myself as some sorta fur trapped in a human body - I completely accept that I'm human.  I just don't find humans all that attractive.  I went through my porn phase when I was a teenager - that was about the only time I cared about playboy.  

It's not to say I don't find humans attractive at all, I do - I just don't find them attractive enough to want to see them nude in some magazine.


----------

